# Worst Movie You've Ever Seen?



## DreamingRoses (May 5, 2011)

Today, I saw the worst movie I've ever seen (the 2006 movie of H.P. Lovecraft's Beyond the Wall of Sleep) and I was inspired to make a thread so I can hear about the worst movies you guys have seen and what made them so bad. I'll go first!

What made Beyond the Wall of Sleep so bad?
Here are some of the highlights: constantly atrocious overacting, horrible special effects (granted, I'm pretty sure it was a low budget movie, so I can't complain about that too much), a corpse-like/vegetative sex slave that runs on electricity (I mean, what the fuck? I haven't read the original story, so that might be in it, but it sure is strange!), and a script so awkward that it just might make your head explode.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 5, 2011)

Tropic Thunder. The humor was way too vulgar for me. Other candidates include The Ladykillers (for how disappointing it was that the hilarious trailer and Tom Hanks could not save it) and Step Brothers (couldn't make it 10 minutes before I had to switch it off).


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

Not counting movies that I saw on MST3K? 

I'd have to say the 2004 remake of Day of the Dead. They didn't just have "fast" zombies, they had fucking RAG TIME zombies. Like, you know, low speed footage? Yeah. They legitimately used low-speed footage as a "special effect." 

I'll say that again. 

In a 2004 movie, they intentionally used low speed footage in order to make zombies move faster. At times I swear it looked like a goddamn Garry's Mod animation. 



Oh, and they had a part where a zombie flew up from the ground (not jumped, just flew,) rotated in air, stuck to the ceiling, climbed across the ceiling in jerky stop-motion, then fell off and landed in front of someone. 

Fucking spider zombies. 

God damn it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 5, 2011)

I hate a lot of movies because they're stupid, badly directed, badly acted, or what have you, but all in all I think the worst movie I might've ever seen is "9".

I didn't care about the characters
I didn't care for the animation
I didn't care about the story/plot
I didn't care about the dialogue, action, or anything about the movie. I watched the movie, and at the end, determined I was so indifferent about the movie it was sad. 

"9" offered nothing. It was like a Jimmy story. It has a beginning, the story flows, and it has an end, but you just couldn't give a fuck about the content.


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> RAG TIME zombies.


 I now need to see this! This sounds bad enough to be good!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> I now need to see this! This sounds bad enough to be good!


 
It's not. ;.;


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 5, 2011)

I suppose, the worst I have seen, was... I honestly think it's one of the newer Friday the 13th Movies.
I mean, since when did Jason wear a BAG ON HIS HEAD!? And the story felt like it was mashed up, no refining,
just Jason killing teenagers herpaderp with a BAG ON HIS HEAD.
It's a shame most horror movies today are about teenagers and gore, what happened to Hitchcock's movies or Stephen King? ;_;


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Dungeons and Dragons.

You know, I love dragons. They're awesome. And sexy. Sometimes I watch a film just because it has a dragon in. Honestly, that was the only reason I bothered watching Eragon (it was pretty crappy). Dungeons and Dragons? A film with _lots_ of dragons? Well surely this should be great!

No.

I could not bear to watch it twice. I even wanted to turn it off before it finished.

That's how bad it is.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Dungeons and Dragons.


 
In total agreement. That movie, ugh.

Cabin Fever was a pretty terrible movie. "I'M GONNA DRINK BEER THE ENTIRE TIME I'M HERE" *shot*


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> In total agreement. That movie, ugh.
> 
> Cabin Fever was a pretty terrible movie. "I'M GONNA DRINK BEER THE ENTIRE TIME I'M HERE" *shot*


 
I have to say, I actually loved Cabin Fever! It's not scary at all, but I thought it made a great comedy. :3


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

All Scary Movie movies
Date Movie
Disaster Movie
Whatever else shit ones like that


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Napoleon Dynamite...


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

After Bring It On, cheerleading movies were shit
Except In It To Win It .... but I didn't like how they worked together :\ that was stupid
And it was kind of a shit movie


----------



## Qoph (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Honestly, that was the only reason I bothered watching Eragon (it was pretty crappy).
> 
> That's how bad it is.


 
Eragon was forgetfully awful.  I don't think they really even read the  book, maybe not even the Wikipedia page.  I'm not defending the book as  some great piece of literature, but it sure deserved better then that  piece of trash.

It wasn't even hilariously bad.  It was just bad.


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I'm not defending the book as  some great piece of literature, but it sure deserved better then that  piece of trash.


 
Don't bother, it's exactly what it says on the wiki article; a fantasy novel written by a 15 year old.


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Eragon was forgetfully awful.  I don't think they really even read the  book, maybe not even the Wikipedia page.  I'm not defending the book as  some great piece of literature, but it sure deserved better then that  piece of trash.
> 
> It wasn't even hilariously bad.  It was just bad.


 
Saphira was pretty hot though >_>

(I've only watched it twice. Even skipping parts without dragons it was pretty bad)


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Saphira was pretty hot though >_>
> 
> (I've only watched it twice. Even skipping parts without dragons it was pretty bad)


Legit question
Do you fuck snakes and lizards?


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Legit question
> Do you fuck snakes and lizards?


 
I would if I they were not dumb as a brick and could clearly, undeniably consent in a form that any person could understand and and were a lot larger and were not likely to kill me and... You get the idea. Basically if they were idealised scalie anthros then hell yeah.


----------



## Riavis (May 5, 2011)

The mother of some kids I used to babysit insisted that I pop in a Teletubbies tape twice a day. Have you seen these creepy things?! Honest to goodness it scared me so much that I didn't finish watching 5 minutes the first time and it sat in the VCR fast forwarded everyday since. We learned how to play games outside instead


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 5, 2011)

Funny games-movie sucked balls


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I would if I they were not dumb as a brick and could clearly, undeniably consent in a form that any person could understand and and were a lot larger and were not likely to kill me and... You get the idea. Basically if they were idealised scalie anthros then hell yeah.


 There are sick freaks taht fuck pythons you know


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> There are sick freaks taht fuck pythons you know


 
I am aware of that.

Which reminds me; Anaconda 2 was fucking awful as well. In fact I might even rank that above/below D&D.

I have 3 & 4 as well, but I'm scared to watch them.


----------



## Twylyght (May 5, 2011)

Halloween 2 (2009)  Way to mess up the story there.  Lets throw in some mystical crap while we're at it.  I hated every minute of it


----------



## Qoph (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I am aware of that.
> 
> Which reminds me; Anaconda 2 was fucking awful as well. In fact I might even rank that above/below D&D.
> 
> I have 3 & 4 as well, but I'm scared to watch them.


 
Scared you'll ruin your pants


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Scared you'll ruin your pants


 
The third one has Hasslehoff in it.

That's reason enough to be scared.


----------



## ArielMT (May 5, 2011)

The Wizard, a 90-minute commercial for Super Mario Brothers 3.


----------



## Scamper (May 5, 2011)

Recently I saw Batman and Robin, but that wasn't the worst. No. The worst movie I've ever seen is the Turkish Version of Star Wars.


----------



## Morgoth (May 5, 2011)

Both Twilight movies were just terrible, I honestly gave them a chance to be good.

They weren't, at all, worst 10 bucks I ever spent.

Also, as others have said the Eragon movie was horrible, I am pretty sure they just read the names of the characters, and a two sentence summary of the book, and went with how they thought this could fit together.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2011)

"Zombiez"

It looked like a bunch of middle schoolers grabbed a shit camcorder, thought of a plot in 10 seconds and bought >9000 bottles of ketchup... :/


----------



## FirelanderX (May 5, 2011)

Thankskilling


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2011)

To memory, I don't have one. I'm not a huge movie guy really, and I just watch movies people recommend. One day I will watch a really shitty movie. And then I will one of the bad movie bros of the world.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 5, 2011)

Dragonball Evolution.

My poor, poor childhood.


----------



## Iri (May 5, 2011)

I once saw this really shitty movie called Gangs of the Dead...UGH!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 5, 2011)

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010):

No likeable characters
Robert Englund isn't Freddy, it's Haley (dude that played Rorschach in Watchmen, another bad movie)
The director of the Nirvana music videos directs this and even worst he has never seen the original ANOES (1984).
It changes Freddy's original backstory

Overall: ANOES 2010 biggest horror screw up ever.

Halloween (2007) and H2 (2009):

Again no likeable characters
Lori is weak in both, originally she was suppose to be strong
Loomis is self-riteuos, originally he tried to stop Michael and save Lori
Rob Zombie changes Myers storyline from normal kids gone psycho to hillbilly bullied ****tard.
Too many sex scenes (that's very distasteful after the fifth one).
Over kill on kill scenes (It takes two jabs to down a person but in Zombie's case 18+)

Overall: Halloween 3 should have been remade to have Myers, 1 & 2 remake was major mistake.

Those are my mini reviews, I hated all of them.


----------



## 00vapour (May 5, 2011)

Actually bad to the point of being unwatchable:

*The last Mimsy *- I wanted to grind up the DVD and burn it. The stupid robot thing starring was powered by intel apparently... Complete with bad acting, stupid plot, gaping holes. A chore to sit through.
*The Alex Rider movie* - I remember back when I saw this movie the books were really great (which I had been reading), I was expecting such good things... one of the main actors is a documented alcoholic. It was just... bad. I haven't read another book from that old series in the years since.
*Transporter 3* - really? is this entertaining. no.

Bad to the point of hilarity:
*Endhiran*- a scene with a robot chasing a mosquito, a scene with a giant robot made of thousands (sometimes tens) of smaller evil-grinning robots, horrid CGI, hilarious acting, it's bollywood terminator I suppose.


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 5, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)


 
I actually loved that movie! I wasn't a fan of the original, so I didn't mind them changing it. What I loved about it was that they set up scenes to look like traditional scares (ex: a shot of the girl's feet seen from under the bed) and then they didn't follow through with them. I love it when a horror movie uses your knowledge of cliches and tropes against you.

I couldn't watch the Halloween remake because of the rape scene (I think I was watching the unrated one). It just disturbed me way too much. But I've heard I didn't miss out by not watching that movie, so I'm not too surprised to see it here.


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 5, 2011)

00vapour said:


> Endhiran


 
Ah, I've heard about that one!


----------



## Tissemand (May 5, 2011)

Let's see:


Most spinoff movies that were so bad that I don't even recall any of the names of them, nor do I remember the plot.
80% or so of all movies of 2010... I have no idea why films were so bad last year, but they just were. *sigh*
ALL THOSE FUCKING "COMEDIC" MOVIES that were aimed at preteens/teens and supposed to be spoofs, but just ended up as utter shit. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2011)

Dude Where's My Car...

Fucking... I just... ugh.


----------



## Garfang (May 6, 2011)

Last Air Bender ....... how can someone screw it up? i mean the scenes were great! the costumes were great! the story was there to begin with! they made a boring , stupid film!


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Last Air Bender ....... how can someone screw it up? i mean the scenes were great! the costumes were great! the story was there to begin with! they made a boring , stupid film!


 
Just watching the reviews was enough for me. It looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## Ixtu (May 6, 2011)

The Super Mario Bros. Movie.
How does that even happen??

And Fred's movie.
They didn't even speed up his voice!!!


----------



## keretceres (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to say that there are some issues with Twilight.... I watched 30 minutes before I had ti stop, scream and leave the cinema. The story n it self was not as bad as some movies, but the angst... so much needless and pathetic angst. I don't understand the point of it?! WHY is there so much angst?! O_O 

It killed an already weak story >_<


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> The Super Mario Bros. Movie.
> How does that even happen??


 
That movie is pure comedy gold, shut your mouth.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> I actually loved that movie! I wasn't a fan of the original, so I didn't mind them changing it. What I loved about it was that they set up scenes to look like traditional scares (ex: a shot of the girl's feet seen from under the bed) and then they didn't follow through with them. I love it when a horror movie uses your knowledge of cliches and tropes against you.
> 
> I couldn't watch the Halloween remake because of the rape scene (I think I was watching the unrated one). It just disturbed me way too much. But I've heard I didn't miss out by not watching that movie, so I'm not too surprised to see it here.


I'm a fan of the original ANOES.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 7, 2011)

taking into account the ratio of hype:reality the most egregious offender i can think of is _requiem for a dream_ but then again maybe i am too desensitized to the horrors of drugs after having seen friends snort suspicious powders with little to no regard for their futures as imprisonment/arm amputation/sexual exploitation at the hands of scary african-american men/lecherous old dudes/wall street jagoffs with muffin tops inevitably loom overhead


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 7, 2011)

Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant. That has got to be the worst movie I have ever seen. They left out big parts of the story mixed other parts in that weren't supposed to be in yet and ruined the characters. Never have I ever wanted to walk out of a movie so much.


----------



## Riley (May 7, 2011)

2001:  A Space Odyssey

Kubrick made some damn brilliant films.  Most of them are fantastic.  This is not.  This movie is pure shit, through and through.  Why people praise it I will never understand.  It's long, boring, pretentious, and every single goddamn person who tries to defend it acts like they're immediately smarter for simply liking it and that I "just don't get it, man."

That 30-minute monkey scene at the beginning?  That's the entire movie right there.  "Knowledge begets violence."  Alright, super.  But wait, what's this other 2 and a half hours doing tacked onto the end?  Oh, it's going to be a complete rehash of that same scene?  Alright, let's go I guess.  

Open with establishing shot.  And another establishing shot.  And another.  And another.  Holy shit, we're in space, we fucking get it.  Onto some character having a conversation about politics.  Who are they?  What's the bigger political situation?  Whoops, nevermind, they never show up again and that plotline is dropped faster than a bagel with five scorpions on it.

Let's go to the moon now.  They found another monolith thing, hurray!  Surely this will get our plot rolling, an hour into the movie!  Nope, it just kills everyone with music and the scene changes.

And now here's the only scene anyone ever cares about in this shithole of a movie, HAL9000 and company.  He kills sleeping dudes, humans want to shut him off, he can't let them do that, etc.  Supporting-Cast-Man gets shot out of the airlock.  Now let's watch Only-Character-With-More-Than-20-Lines-of-Dialogue-Man grab a shuttle and slowly make his way over to Supporting-Cast-Man.  For twenty fucking minutes.  Holy shit Kubrick, he's flying a shuttle.  _We get it.  Edit that shit, we'll understand that he fucking moved from one place to another._  Some might say this is to build tension.  And it would.  _If the scene didn't drag on for twenty fucking minutes!_  It stops being suspenseful because we're all so goddamn bored!  And then we get to watch him fly back.  OH BOY.

Anyway, with HAL9000 out of the way (Daisy Daisy) we get to the part where Kubrick ran out of ideas, threw his hands in the air at the board meeting, and just said "Fuck it, let's toss some special effects at them for another 45 minutes and call it an ending."  And he did.  And all the people who didn't get bored out of their minds at the lack of effort went on to think they were smarter and better than everyone else because "they got it."  Yeah, bullshit.

This movie is bad.  It's terrible, and nobody seems to want to admit it.  They'll deride Transformers 2 for being a 2-hour long clusterfuck of terrible characters and too many special effects, then praise 2001 for doing that exact same shit.  And you know what?  To me, they're the same fucking movie.  2001 A Space Odyssey is the 1960s version of Transformers 2.  And at least Michael Bay had the courtesy to put in some giant robots fighting each other in between all the shit.

Yes, I mad.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

2001 may have been WTF, but it was memorable WTF. 

Transformers 2 was FFS, and was not even remarkable in that regard.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 7, 2011)

Tommy Wiseau's _The Room_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Room_%28film%29

/thread.

EDIT: By which I mean I dare you to come up with a movie worse than that.


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 7, 2011)

Voxel said:


> Tommy Wiseau's _The Room_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Room_%28film%29
> 
> ...


 
The funny thing is, I actually think Beyond the Wall of Sleep is worse! The Room is one of the worst movies ever, though. Have you seen the Nostalgia Critic's review of it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsgIq7cxhJk


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> 2001 may have been WTF, but it was memorable WTF.
> 
> Transformers 2 was FFS, and was not even remarkable in that regard.


 
Transformers 3 now? Yeah, okay. Good luck.


----------



## Zanzi (May 7, 2011)

The Last Airbender
I left the room after about 10 minutes.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> The Last Airbender
> I left the room after about 10 minutes.


 
M Night Completely ruined everything I knew about Avatar.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2011)

Trolls 2. It's the epitome of bad 80's horror movies. The kind of bad that's fun to watch though...


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2011)

Nightflyers

It starts out as a half-decent sci-fi movie: Okay, a group of researchers are chartering a flight to hunt and study a strange phenomenon, that's cool.  But then it quickly gets creepy and slowly goes into pure cheesy horror flick mode for the rest of the movie.  WTF, cable, I didn't tune in to watch a horror flick.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> 2001 may have been WTF, but it was memorable WTF.
> 
> Transformers 2 was FFS, and was not even remarkable in that regard.


 
Even Bay himself admits TF2 was awful, but promises that the 3rd one won't f up or be as stupid as the second one. TF2 set the bar very low, so it won't be THAT hard to make TF3 better, but it needs to significantly improve on the 1st one too. Where even the robots didn't have their names right (like Brawl vs. Devastator, Demolisher, Frenzy vs. Soundbyte, and such).


----------



## iconmaster (May 7, 2011)

The recent Star Trek movie wasn't bad at all, but it annoys me is the fact that it delivered the largest plot continuity 'F*** You' I have ever seen.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 7, 2011)

DreamingRoses said:


> Have you seen the Nostalgia Critic's review of it?


 
Now I have. LMAO doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## Pine (May 8, 2011)

Robin Hood with Russel Crowe was probably the most boring movie I've ever seen. Sure, there were some good parts thrown in, but it wasn't worth the 3 boobless hours


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 8, 2011)

Voxel said:


> Tommy Wiseau's _The Room_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Room_%28film%29
> 
> ...


At least The Room is so ridiculous, that it becomes entertaining.

AH DID NAWT HEET HUR.


I still say Evolution is worse.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> AH DID NAWT HEET HUR.


 
WHY EVERYONE BETRAY ME!?

Yer right, though. I guess you could call me a "fan" of The Room. It's like watching a particularly poorly-dubbed train wreck.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

there have been a lot of terrible ones i've seen, but the one i can remember on the tip of my tongue is The Happening
weak plot, abrupt nonsensical ending, poor acting (spoiler alert: IT'S FUCKING PLANTS MAN!!! PLANTS!!!) nuff said


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Rio.

This is not a joke.  That movie was abysmal.


----------



## Pine (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Rio.


 
You know, for a family movie, Rio was pretty decent. It wasn't great though.

Speaking of family movies, I think that the sequels to Shrek are pretty bad.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Pine said:


> You know, for a family movie, Rio was pretty decent. It wasn't great though./QUOTE]
> 
> The two main characters never have a conversation, spend half the movie hating each other, and then are in love by the end after only a couple days time.  The Room was better written than this high budget schlock.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 8, 2011)

The title of this movie say it all "Deadly strike 1".
You whoud belive that this means there is a second movie, nope they just thought it was cool to put deadly before strike 1.
Short itÂ´s about a mascot to a baseball team how starts killing the players, i did actually believe i was going to die. (I had a hunting rifle at home).


----------



## DreamingRoses (May 8, 2011)

Voxel said:


> WHY EVERYONE BETRAY ME!?
> 
> Yer right, though. I guess you could call me a "fan" of The Room. It's like watching a particularly poorly-dubbed train wreck.


 
YOU ARE TEARING ME APART, LISA!!!


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> there have been a lot of terrible ones i've seen, but the one i can remember on the tip of my tongue is The Happening
> weak plot, abrupt nonsensical ending, poor acting (spoiler alert: IT'S FUCKING PLANTS MAN!!! PLANTS!!!) nuff said


 
I thought we had all promised to never speak of such things again. 

He has broken the vow of silence...!


----------



## Surgat (May 8, 2011)

Epic Movie.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Rio.
> 
> This is not a joke.  That movie was abysmal.


 maybe if it didn't have Will. I. Am and Jamie Foxx as voice actors it would be somewhat tolerable. they remind me of the racist robots from Transformers 2 but twice as annoying


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> maybe if it didn't have Will. I. Am and Jamie Foxx as voice actors it would be somewhat tolerable. they remind me of the racist robots from Transformers 2 but twice as annoying


 
Maybe if 90% of the characters weren't bumbling idiots, or all of the fat male characters weren't horrible ridiculous queens for no reason.


----------



## ArielMT (May 8, 2011)

I was at first surprised no one mentioned Justin Bieber: Never Say Never, but then it dawned on me that no one with half a brain would have watched it in order to call it the worst.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Transformers 3 or Pirates of the Caribbean... um... 4 I think they're up to? 

Which one do you you all think is going to be worse?


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Transformers 3 or Pirates of the Caribbean... um... 4 I think they're up to?
> 
> Which one do you you all think is going to be worse?



Trannies 3, definitely. Michael Bay is America's Uwe Boll. Pirates 4 is going to be a bigger disappointment, though. I actually liked Curse of the Black Pearl.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Transformers 3 or Pirates of the Caribbean... um... 4 I think they're up to?
> 
> Which one do you you all think is going to be worse?


 
TF3 is rounding out a mediocre, to somewhat awful trilogy (TF3 will determine how bad it all is). PoTC4 is a big time Disney moneygrab, because it's the start of another trilogy, when it hasn't been all that interesting or funny since the first one. On those merits alone, I'd weigh TF3 a little higher than PoTC4, but Michael Bay has surprised me before with awfulness :v


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

For those of you who've never seen Transformers 2 here's a quick summary
BOOM!!! EXPLOSIONS!!!! BEWBS! RACISM!!! DICK JOKE DICK JOKE!!!! BOOM POW BANG EXPLOSION!!!!
wait a minute... that could work for any Michael Bay movie


----------



## Pine (May 8, 2011)

oh I forgot to mention

any straight-to-video sequel done by Disney


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Pine said:


> oh I forgot to mention
> 
> any straight-to-video sequel done by Disney


 
I hope that there will be a straight-to-dvd sequel to Rio so that I can break the disk in half and use it to slit my own throat.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Pine said:


> oh I forgot to mention
> 
> any straight-to-video sequel done by Disney


 fun fact: they are making a Cars 2


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> fun fact: they are making a Cars 2


 
I heard.  They're secret agents now or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

i wouldn't be surprised if they end up making a shrek 5, Kung Fu Panda 3, or any other sequel to a franchise to get more money


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2011)

It's so easy for them to do it these days because they already have the 3D models done ):


----------



## Riley (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> For those of you who've never seen Transformers 2 here's a quick summary
> BOOM!!! EXPLOSIONS!!!! BEWBS! RACISM!!! DICK JOKE DICK JOKE!!!! BOOM POW BANG EXPLOSION!!!!
> wait a minute... that could work for any Michael Bay movie


 
In the same vein, here's 2001:
Silence
Silence
Silence
Silence
Silence
Silence
Silence
That one line that's the only reason anyone cares about the movie
Silence
Silence
Special effect buttfuckery


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> fun fact: they are making a Cars 2


 
I know. 

Pixar, I am disappoint.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I know.
> 
> Pixar, I am disappoint.


 
Pixar has made such great movies. The trailers for Cars 2 make it out to be nonsensical and not worth watching. As I do spend time with my family, I will inevitably watch this and give my review. Should the movie, to any avail, not end up being one of the worst movie I shall ever see, I will be perplexed and post something about it on this forum.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

why did they have to make a Hoodwinked 2
the first was great but the second one...i don't even want to think about it


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> why did they have to make a Hoodwinked 2
> the first was great but the second one...i don't even want to think about it


 
I can't imagine how horrible it must have been. 

If you saw it, you should probably seek some sort of therapy or something.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I can't imagine how horrible it must have been.
> 
> If you saw it, you should probably seek some sort of therapy or something.


 i didn't, i'd rather watch The Last Airbender while punching myself in the dick, at least that had decent effects.
Heres the plot summary, just reading it makes me want to get a lobotomy
Hoodwinked Too! Hood vs. Evil" will find teen Red Riding Hood who will  be training in a distant land with a mysterious, covert group called the  Sister Hoods. When Red and the Wolf get called upon by Nick Flippers  the head of the Happily Ever After Agency over to investigate the  disappearance of Hansel and Grendel.
Read more: http://www.worstpreviews.com/review.php?id=881#ixzz1Lnt1pMIw
​


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> i didn't, i'd rather watch The Last Airbender while punching myself in the dick, at least that had decent effects.
> Heres the plot summary, just reading it makes me want to get a lobotomy
> Hoodwinked Too! Hood vs. Evil" will find teen Red Riding Hood who will  be training in a distant land with a mysterious, covert group called the  Sister Hoods. When Red and the Wolf get called upon by Nick Flippers  the head of the Happily Ever After Agency over to investigate the  disappearance of Hansel and Grendel.
> Read more: http://www.worstpreviews.com/review.php?id=881#ixzz1Lnt1pMIw
> ​



And what the heck was with the modern-city setting?
And Red looks like she crawled out of Uncanny Valley.


----------



## ArielMT (May 8, 2011)

Pine said:


> oh I forgot to mention
> 
> any straight-to-video sequel done by Disney


 
I think you should condition that on straight-to-video sequels of theatrical releases.  Such as Cinderella III.

Tinkerbell and the Lost Treasure was actually better than Tinkerbell the Movie, but both were straight-to-video releases.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

wait a minute...there was a Cinderella 2 and 3


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 8, 2011)

The Ant Bully
Transformers RotF 
War   This movie is so forgettable. I can't remember anything about it except it had Jet Lee in it and Chinese ninja.


----------



## ArielMT (May 8, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> wait a minute...there was a Cinderella 2 and 3


 
Recoil in horror.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0291082/ and http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0465940/


----------



## Azure (May 8, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Recoil in horror.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0291082/ and http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0465940/


 For a minute, I though one of the Cindarellas was going to be black :V

Worst movie ever? A tie between The Room and The Blair Witch Project.


----------



## ArielMT (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned yet every movie by M. Night Shyamalan?


----------



## The_Unknowin (May 9, 2011)

Eragon


----------



## Riley (May 9, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet every movie by M. Night Shyamalan?


But, Unbreakable was fantastic... :c


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 9, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet every movie by M. Night Shyamalan?



The Sixth Sense was pretty good.
Signs sucked, but I have a soft spot for that one, if only because it was filmed like three feet from where I live.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 9, 2011)

_Reign of Fire_

Insufferable characters, "scientific" facts about dragons that make_ Dragon Fighter's_ dragon "science" look like a Stephen Hawking theory and... actually, insufferable everything.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet every movie by M. Night Shyamalan?


 i mentioned the happening once


----------



## CannotWait (May 9, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet every movie by M. Night Shyamalan?


 
The Sixth Sense was good, but it declined and declined from there....


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

prime examples: Every movie after sixth sense


----------



## FoxPhantom (May 9, 2011)

Super Mario Brothers the movie. Why oh why did they make it a movie?


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

the guy who played Mario in Super Mario Brothers actually said that he regretted doing the part


----------



## Glitch (May 9, 2011)

I can't even remember the bad movies I stopped watching 15 minutes into them.  There's a reason for that.


----------



## Kailombax (May 16, 2011)

I really didn't like X-Men Last Stand. It just felt like the whole movie was rushed... = X


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> i mentioned the happening once


 
My mom thought that movie was brilliant. 
"Because, you know, it _could actually happen!_"

I just patted her on the shoulder with the straightest face I could muster.


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2011)

Just about any movie that uses egregiously bad science in what's pretended to be a realistically plausible way.

Such as The Core.


----------



## LDAxe (May 16, 2011)

While Eragon was a massive letdown for me, it's not the worst movie I've ever seen.

That title belongs to Bottom's Up. A group of friends and I decided to buy it for $2 at a Newbury Comics simply because it was $2. Probably one of the dumbest things I've ever seen, I don't know it it had a plot or not, everything about it was just awful.


----------



## BTA (May 16, 2011)

Little Fockers

Oh god it sucked


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 16, 2011)

on Friday I saw the movie Priest. I wouldn't say it was bad or it was the worst I've ever seen, but it sucked in the way that it didn't live up to it's expectations and had nothing to do with the graphic novel it was based on.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 16, 2011)

Balls of Fury
Following runner-ups include I Pronounce You Chuck and Larry and every other movie where Adam Sandler plays the exact same characte...oh wait, those are most of his movies.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 16, 2011)

Balls of Fury wasn't that bad. it had its moments, such as the dragon, but the whole love interest thing and the 5th grade humor...i'd give it about 5.5 out of 10


----------



## Conker (May 16, 2011)

Rocky Horror Picture Show is probably in my number one spot. It was just so bad. I know that it's supposed to be bad (I wasn't told this prior to watching it), but I don't really think that's an excuse for making me waste an hour and a half.


----------



## Amikoen (May 16, 2011)

Battle: L.A. The alien designs were bad, and the story was bad. I expected much more after being hyped up by the commercials


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 17, 2011)

Amikoen said:


> Battle: L.A. The alien designs were bad, and the story was bad. I expected much more after being hyped up by the commercials


 in a nutshell, i'd say it was just a bunch of explosions, that is it


----------



## Twylyght (May 17, 2011)

Conker said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show is probably in my number one spot. It was just so bad. I know that it's supposed to be bad (I wasn't told this prior to watching it), but I don't really think that's an excuse for making me waste an hour and a half.



Hehe, this movie was meant to be watched with an audience.  People would get together and bring raincoat and toilet paper or dress up like their favorite characters.  They'd sing along or act out certain parts.  It can get pretty crazy.  When you're at home, watching it, you tend to pick up on the fact that the movie makes very little sense.


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> Hehe, this movie was meant to be watched with an audience.  People would get together and bring raincoat and toilet paper or dress up like their favorite characters.  They'd sing along or act out certain parts.  It can get pretty crazy.  When you're at home, watching it, you tend to pick up on the fact that the movie makes very little sense.


 Yeah, that's what I was told. I still see no value in it, but perhaps if you were with a big group and baked...maybe. I wouldn't pay to see ti though. And the movie itself is just a clusterfuck of stupid.

Other movies I suppose I could add to this list would be: Sucker Punch, Black Swan (I fucking hated that movie), that one Final Fantasy movie, and i can't think of anymore right now. Though, if I go through the rest of this thread, I'm sure I"ll agree with what other people have posted.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2011)

What did you have against Black Swan?

You know, I feel like some of you just haven't seen enough bad movies. Honestly it's a shame, because you'll never know what makes a good movie until you see a really, REALLY bad one. :v


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What did you have against Black Swan?


 It just seemed almost cliche. Crazy mom who helps overwork her daughter. Overworked daughter goes crazy. Overworked daughter kills herself. I dunno, none of it was surprising. I found a lot of it to be boring as well.

The lesbian scene wasnt' all that hot, and the masturbation scene was promptly ruined by the mother in the room. Boner kill to the max. 

I think there was some horror element that was supposed to be implemented when she started goin crazy, but it all felt really stupid. I didn't like the subject matter either. Ballet? Bluh.

My ex girlfriend dragged me to it :V I would not have gone otherwise.


----------



## BouncyOtter (May 17, 2011)

I don't know if it's the absolute worst movie I've seen, but the one coming to mind is "Leeches!".  Sock puppet leeches become large and aggressive after feeding off swimmers who took steroids.  My friends and I looked up the movie afterwards, and this was the director's first shot at a non-pornographic movie.  That explained quite a bit.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 17, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You know, I feel like some of you just haven't seen enough bad movies. Honestly it's a shame, because you'll never know what makes a good movie until you see a really, REALLY bad one. :v



I have this boxset

Doesn't stop "Reign of Fire" from being the most insufferably bad movie I've seen.

(Well, "Forever Dead" came close)


----------



## Aegis (May 17, 2011)

*A Serbian Film*


----------



## Amikoen (May 17, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> in a nutshell, i'd say it was just a bunch of explosions, that is it



Indeed, although I'll admit that the effects weren't bad at all


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 17, 2011)

I am a HUGE Sci-fi freak. My dad is, too. We like to stay up late Saturday and Wednesday nights and watch Star Trek: Voyager. However we used to watch sci-fi movies. But not just any- they had to be old, cheesy, black and white sci-fi movies. The scenery, animations, and acting is always comical to us. Although once in a while we do strike gold with a good movie. the movie "The Phantom Planet" comes to mind, if you like Sci-fi movies, check that one out for sure. And for classics, you gotta watch "The Blob". Go do it.

And of course with all those old movies comes the good and bad. A few bad ones- "the Atomic Brain", 'terror At The Red Wolf Inn", "Plan 9 From Outer Space". but the worst?

"They Saved Hitler's Brain".

It was so bad. It was very long with a shit plot. The first half hour wasn't even originally part of the movie. It was some kids being dumb and for some reason wanted to "add" to the movie, so their footage was tacked on to the beginning of the movie. Naturally, since none of the characters were in the true movie, they all died. Not to mention the added "main character" had an awful fake mustache. ugh.

Now I admit, and anyone who knows me agrees, that I am the worst person to watch movies with because I can never follow a plot. this movie fucked with my brain because of that. The plot advanced so slowly and almost nothing changed through the whole thing. So I suppose I should say it lacked a real plot to follow. It was largely a whole bunch of chase scenes.

And the part where they showed Hitler's disembodied head in the back of a beat up van- horrible. Wanna see him? here he is! http://s1.moviefanfare.com/uploads/2011/05/They-Saved-Hitlers-Brain2.jpg

Yeah. it was bad. bad bad bad.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I am a HUGE Sci-fi freak. My dad is, too. We like to stay up late Saturday and Wednesday nights and watch Star Trek: Voyager. However we used to watch sci-fi movies. But not just any- they had to be old, cheesy, black and white sci-fi movies. The scenery, animations, and acting is always comical to us. Although once in a while we do strike gold with a good movie. the movie "The Phantom Planet" comes to mind, if you like Sci-fi movies, check that one out for sure. And for classics, you gotta watch "The Blob". Go do it.
> 
> And of course with all those old movies comes the good and bad. A few bad ones- "the Atomic Brain", 'terror At The Red Wolf Inn", "Plan 9 From Outer Space". but the worst?
> 
> ...



You can't go wrong (right?) with old sci-fi films. 

Honestly I could beat everything in this thread (possible exception of the Hitler's Brain one) if I used movies I had seen on MST3K. I don't count those however since... well... I watched them on MST3K, meaning that I was spared the pure, unfiltered horror of how bad they were. 

That said: 
 THE SANDSTORM!!
:c


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 17, 2011)

I am not exactly sure what the worst movie I have ever seen is but one of the most recent bad movies I have seen would have to be Night At The Museum 2. It was just annoying and full of stupidity and had a bad premiss.


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2011)

Battle Royale 2 

Your only supposed to die once!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 18, 2011)

Echo Wolf said:


> I am not exactly sure what the worst movie I have ever seen is but one of the most recent bad movies I have seen would have to be Night At The Museum 2. It was just annoying and full of stupidity and had a bad premiss.


 
gotta agree with you there! I did enjoy the first one, though. now that you mention it, I might watch it again. It's been a while since I've seen it.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 18, 2011)

Anyone else think that the 3rd Mummy movie wasn't that good. It wasn't the same without Imotep and the whole immortality serum kind of ruined it


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> Anyone else think that the 3rd Mummy movie wasn't that good. It wasn't the same without Imotep and the whole immortality serum kind of ruined it


 
Yeah, Mummy 3 was a pretty big let down.  And if the dude supposedly had control over all the elements and then some (wood, metal), why'd he only ever use ice?  Ah well, the first two are still good, even if the second did get a bit sillier than the first.


----------



## Twylyght (May 19, 2011)

2012.  The more I watched this movie, the angrier I got.  I can't stand to even look at it again.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 20, 2011)

yup, everyone knows that the world will end on May 21st 2011, tomorrow :sarcasm:


----------



## Riley (May 21, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> 2012.  The more I watched this movie, the angrier I got.  I can't stand to even look at it again.


 
This movie taught me that limos and Winnebagos are the ultimate vehicles.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks Napoleon Dynamite was annoying and not funny at all?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Napoleon Dynamite was annoying and not funny at all?


I haven't seen it, but i heard of it in "EPIC RAP BATTLES OF HISTORY" Looks very, VERY annoying.


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2011)

Once I got past how unfunny and annoying Napoleon Dynamite is, I realised that it's actually a much better film than people give it credit for.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> 2012.  The more I watched this movie, the angrier I got.  I can't stand to even look at it again.


 
hey you should watch this disaster movie it's really cool
BUT IT'S WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


Uh
Worst movie
Troll 2


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Once I got past how unfunny and annoying Napoleon Dynamite is, I realised that it's actually a much better film than people give it credit for.


 
How so? I mean, I like the filmography, but it's the the jack of all terrible other than that.


----------



## GravesideManner (May 24, 2011)

I'd have to say the worst movie I have ever seen is either Feeding Grounds or The Craving.

They're both these terrible indie horror films where young adults get lost in the desert. They both have monsters picking people off in the desert with no explanation as to how or why they are there. 

In Feeding Grounds you never even see so much as a shadow of the creature (which i guess the director thought/hoped would build suspense, but in reality it just made the monsters a sort of excuse for the glaring plot holes.), and you never get any insight as to what it's doing there.

In The Craving they never explain how or why the monster is there, but you see it. But then when you get the explanation of why no one just kills it and it just makes you want to turn the movie off right there. The monster lets off this smell that gets people high as all hell, and its apparently so addictive that these people risk life and limb to get another fix.

So maybe it was like, a statement about drug dependency or something, but either way, poorly written, poorly acted, just bad.


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> How so? I mean, I like the filmography, but it's the the jack of all terrible other than that.


 
I mostly thought it was interesting that someone decided to make a film about the dregs of society and their miserable little lives.


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I mostly thought it was interesting that someone decided to make a film about the dregs of society and their miserable little lives.


 
If you want a movie about dull lives with humor sporadically injected but not terrible, try The Apartment.


----------



## snuggle kitty (May 29, 2011)

The remake of Psycho. I accidentally bought it on sale at Half-Price thinking it was the original. Once I finally saw the original I decided to give it a try just in case. Copied the scenes almost shot for shot except in color and with bad acting. I actually didn't finish it. As soon as she got to the motel and Vince Vaughn walked out as Norman Bates I turned off the tv in disgust. 

let me just get that clear: *VINCE VAUGHN AS NORMAN BATES.
*
nothing else really needs to be said.

At least it didn't cost me too much.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 31, 2011)

snuggle kitty said:


> The remake of Psycho. I accidentally bought it on sale at Half-Price thinking it was the original. Once I finally saw the original I decided to give it a try just in case. Copied the scenes almost shot for shot except in color and with bad acting. I actually didn't finish it. As soon as she got to the motel and Vince Vaughn walked out as Norman Bates I turned off the tv in disgust.
> 
> let me just get that clear: *VINCE VAUGHN AS NORMAN BATES.
> *
> ...


 Any horror remake is going to suck, nuff said


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 31, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> Any horror remake is going to suck, nuff said


 
what about

halloween


by ROBB ZHOMBIE
???

and the sequel had weird al unlike the original halloween 2 which arrived too early for weird al to make a cameo appearance


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 1, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> what about
> 
> halloween
> 
> ...



And what about...oh yeah, Quarantine and Let Me In which are both American remakes of foreign films. Hollywood is so original!


----------



## Namba (Jun 1, 2011)

Eragon. Worst excuse for an adaptation EVER


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 1, 2011)

Why all the hate on 2012? It has Nicholas Fucking Cage in it, were you really expecting an accurate documentary about what the end of the world would look like? :v 

I kinda liked the movie because it was so honestly ridiculous. Most action movies have one or two stupid parts where I feel like I have to point it out and say "I FUCKING SAW THAT! DON'T THINK YOU CAN GET STUPID SHIT PAST ME!" 

2012 on the other hand after a few minutes it was just like, "LOL FLYING WINNEBAGO!" 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I haven't seen it, but i heard of it in "EPIC RAP BATTLES OF HISTORY" Looks very, VERY annoying.


 






I've never actually watched Napoleon Dynamite all the way through mind you... but it's basically one long running joke about how pathetic all of the characters are. 


Once again: People here need to go out and see some legitimately bad movies. From, like, the 50's and such. Get some MST3K on Netflix AND WATCH THAT SHIT YOU PUSSIES! :v 

Note: Real men will find the non MST3K versions, but be warned: Attempting this when *NOT* a real man may result in serious injury or death.


----------



## Michi-Jinx (Jun 1, 2011)

Open water i think was the title, basically, "Watch two people float around in the ocean for three hours with nothing happening"


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Why all the hate on 2012? It has Nicholas Fucking Cage in it, were you really expecting an accurate documentary about what the end of the world would look like? :v
> 
> I kinda liked the movie because it was so honestly ridiculous. Most action movies have one or two stupid parts where I feel like I have to point it out and say "I FUCKING SAW THAT! DON'T THINK YOU CAN GET STUPID SHIT PAST ME!"
> 
> 2012 on the other hand after a few minutes it was just like, "LOL FLYING WINNEBAGO!"



This, if you watch movies and take them at face value instead of deciding what kind of movie you're watching BEFORE you actually see it, you can find some pretty hilarious unintentional comedies.


----------



## Idlewild (Jun 1, 2011)

Vanilla Sky.

I think I hated this movie just because I was young (only about 11 at the time). It went over my head and when it was supposed to come off as a sort of mind-f*ck, it just confused and angered me. I could watch it again to give it a second chance, but I just don't want to. I hated it too much.


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

The Room

Best worst movie that ever was made.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 14, 2011)

The 1981 My Bloody Valentine.

Horrible. Just horrible.

Also, pretty much any Hallmark film. Boring, AND TAKE FOREVER TO WATCH THROUGH. That, and schools like playing them waaay to much.
And Radio. 
Annnd.....some other movie that was about black basketball players playing for El Paso in like, the 60s which we were forced to watch in school like....8 fucking times.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 14, 2011)

Whinn Dixie, Another tale of a girl who gets what she wants with the right amount of tears (In this case a stray dog).


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm probably forgetting some but here are the movies I've hated the most: anything with Adam Sandler in it. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

Vampires Suck... as a film


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh yes, *Transformers 2*, it has nearly everything I hate in a movie: women who are just sex tools, slow-motion camera (the only movies that have used this in an entertaining way are the two Kung Fu Panda movies), a dumb lead, bad acting, bad script, "car porn" (as one may call it), pointless action and explosions and a plot that drags on and on and on and on...

EDIT: 1000th post.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 15, 2011)

War of the Worlds... I'm sorry if sucks


----------



## Namba (Jun 15, 2011)

I loved that movie... 
Anyways, Howard the Duck


----------



## CoonArt (Jun 16, 2011)

Shark Attack III, Megalodon... worst movie of all time!


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 17, 2011)

Earth Girls are Easy.  It's so bad, it's almost funny.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 17, 2011)

Dragonfly
xXx
Battlefield Earth
The Wicker Man (the new one)
Aliens Vs. Predator 2


----------



## erk123er11 (Jun 17, 2011)

thank you guys


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2011)

Natural Born Killers

>watch beginning
>well this is an interesting beginning, I'll be looking forward to the plot thickening
>entire movie filmed like this
>horribly shitty plot

What the FUCK man?


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Dragonfly
> *xXx*
> Battlefield Earth
> The Wicker Man (the new one)
> *Aliens Vs. Predator 2*


 I enjoy both of those movies as popcorn flicks :3


----------



## Tayler (Jun 17, 2011)

Mega Piranha

In the car chase scene, Diaz's vehicle changes from a green and brown 95 Explorer to three different black SUVs. Its like that the entire film.


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2011)

Tayler said:


> Mega Piranha
> 
> In the car chase scene, Diaz's vehicle changes from a green and brown 95 Explorer to three different black SUVs. Its like that the entire film.


 
They use Nerf guns spraypainted black to shoot the fish, it's amazing.

Oh yeah, and the fish explode into fireballs after jumping 3 miles inland.  Obviously that's just a thing that fish do.


----------

